# Dr. Drew Lifechangers



## hopeforhopenick (Nov 30, 2011)

Dr. Drew just called me. Which was a shock, how did he get my number? I guess he saw my videos, says im perfect personality, look, and size to be on his weight loss lifechager show... I really dont want to do a 1 hour show on national tv about myself....but kind of flattered the guy wants me on....I thought dr. drew was done in the early 90s with that loveline on mtv....i guess he still does shows....what do you guys think about me going on national tv?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 30, 2011)

hopeforhopenick said:


> Dr. Drew just called me. Which was a shock, how did he get my number? I guess he saw my videos, says im perfect personality, look, and size to be on his weight loss lifechager show... I really dont want to do a 1 hour show on national tv about myself....but kind of flattered the guy wants me on....I thought dr. drew was done in the early 90s with that loveline on mtv....i guess he still does shows....what do you guys think about me going on national tv?



Much like you said, that's both very cool and could be very personal, depending on how you feel about it, but again very cool. 

That's NUTS!!! The duality of it is absurd!


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 30, 2011)

I would chat with some of the SSBBW folks for tips on how to deal with that. Sexy Mae, Viva La Valerie, and Massive Mocha have been on his show.

I think members of Dr.Drew's show should stop lurking and come out of the closet..lol


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 30, 2011)

i love dr drew!!! mostly for his affiliation with adam corolla... the man crush is strong in this one... :wubu:


----------



## Paquito (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd recommend checking out some of his weight-loss episodes so you can get some kind of understanding of what you could be walking into.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 30, 2011)

I wish you all the luck with it if you do decide to change your life around. It can be a long, hard battle but don't give up on it.


----------



## analikesyourface (Nov 30, 2011)

hopeforhopenick said:


> Dr. Drew just called me. Which was a shock, how did he get my number? I guess he saw my videos, says im perfect personality, look, and size to be on his weight loss lifechager show... I really dont want to do a 1 hour show on national tv about myself....but kind of flattered the guy wants me on....I thought dr. drew was done in the early 90s with that loveline on mtv....i guess he still does shows....what do you guys think about me going on national tv?



I think that if it's what you want, then most definitely. But just remember that a lot of people who are involved with things other than youtube (meaning the people who watch you for liking you, not because they're an a hole) can be very weird about weight gain and such. That said, if he has done shows about this before he might be a little more understanding.


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 30, 2011)

hopeforhopenick said:


> I really dont want to do a 1 hour show on national tv about myself..what do you guys think about me going on national tv?


If your concern is primarily about the exposure, I don't think that should stop you as long as you keep doing YouTube videos. I mean, you will certainly get a spike in viewers when the show airs. But it's not like his show is reaching more people than what you potentially could through YouTube.

So, whether or not you want to attempt to lose some weight (and, in the process, get access to some professional help that otherwise might-not be as attainable) -or- just get some publicity, it's certainly an opportunity. 

And if he actually called you, to talk with you personally, maybe there's an opportunity for you to address some of the concerns of your fellow Dimmers on how Size Acceptance has been misrepresented in the past....


----------



## Broadside (Nov 30, 2011)

*looks left and right suspiciously* You think Dr. Drew is watching now? The forums I mean. Hrmm....

Anyway, if I got handed this situation I would seriously weigh the pros and cons of letting America into your life. Keeping in mind it probably won't be as bad as you can think, and it won't be as good as you think, it will be somewhere in the middle most likely, but what side of good or bad it ends up on depends on your attitude.

I would also ask how much you'd be getting paid to do such a thing. If the money is right, maybe it could be a serious life changer in the way of small time fame and health. To let the world into my personal life I would start out at something in the six figures. You will be sacrificing your status as one of the "regular" people. You will not be a face in the crowd for an undetermined amount of time, people will recognize you, and that could be a good or bad thing. Plus, if you have a public face at your job, your employer may not like that fact that you're on TV. On the other hand, you may get more fan mail than you ever desired, and you may end up like living healthier.

If this is all about weight loss and living healthier though, keep this in mind. Dr. Drew is probably very good at what he does, he deals with rock stars and celebs who have access to cash that can fuel their habits whenever they really want. His past successes are fuel towards your successes when seriously looking for a weight loss ally. It doesn't mean he's the best though, and it doesn't mean he's a fit for you, and if you don't have the right attitude it won't matter how good anyone is.

If I were faced with this decision, I would also consider the fact that this may be a situation that I can put my everything into, and end up being looked up to as an inspiration for others. It may be the only opportunity I have to be looked at as some kind of hero, which sounds selfish, but when you don't have kids, and you don't have a real legacy in front of you, it makes you think. Like any hero's path though, it won't be easy, and it will end up being one of the hardest things you ever take on. I don't necessarily mean physically either, he is sure to explore the mental and emotional factors that have led to your current path, and you may end up having to face harsh realities, and relive some dark memories that you may have tucked away and feel you've gotten over. The opportunity to rise to a challenge like that though, it would be life changing, and in a good way I think... I don't know if I could pass it up.


----------



## escapist (Nov 30, 2011)

Hell I'd do it. I know I'm just shy of 500 but I'd really love to say I'm just shy of 300. Nothing wrong with getting a little professional support. Dr. Drew has always seemed to be a Dr. First an entertainer 2nd.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 30, 2011)

Broadside said:


> *looks left and right suspiciously* You think Dr. Drew is watching now? The forums I mean. Hrmm....
> 
> *snip*
> 
> You will be sacrificing your status as one of the "regular" people. You will not be a face in the crowd for an undetermined amount of time, people will recognize you, and that could be a good or bad thing.



*interesting point.....hmm is DR DREW watching and listening to our little corner of the internetz 

and I think from what Nick has said previously....he is not currently a *regular* person ...and definitely ALREADY someone everyone in town knows......correct me if I am wrong Nick, please*


----------



## Broadside (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh also, consider the possibility that someone in your family, or among your friends, gave your contact information to Dr. Drew.


----------



## hopeforhopenick (Nov 30, 2011)

who gave my number to my family?


----------



## escapist (Dec 1, 2011)

Broadside said:


> Oh also, consider the possibility that someone in your family, or among your friends, gave your contact information to Dr. Drew.



So True! My family has been doing this as well.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 1, 2011)

I've heard of people really doing well under Dr Drew's care. 

If it's something you REALLY want, and it's not just for exposure, I think you should go for it. It could be life changing in many ways.

Good luck with your decision!

If it was me, I'd probably take up the offer. After sorting out some specific details of course.


----------



## Anjula (Dec 1, 2011)

hopeforhopenick said:


> Dr. Drew just called me. Which was a shock, how did he get my number? I guess he saw my videos, says im perfect personality, look, and size to be on his weight loss lifechager show... I really dont want to do a 1 hour show on national tv about myself....but kind of flattered the guy wants me on....I thought dr. drew was done in the early 90s with that loveline on mtv....i guess he still does shows....what do you guys think about me going on national tv?



I have no idea who this guy is but from what I remember you were trying to lose weight and you were looking for some kind of support. I noticed you've changed a bit but still If I were you I would go for it ( if only this is what I think it is, so some kind of weight loss show or something like that)


----------



## theronin23 (Dec 1, 2011)

Dude, I WISH Dr. Drew called me. I'd be on this so quick. Maybe I should dance around half naked on my youtube more lol. I guess I talk about being fat more than actually showing it.


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 1, 2011)

I have to say that after seeing you (Nick) dance, pose (bodybuilder style), and do a vid about not having sleep apnea...you register more with my muscle fetish than my fat fetish. You remind me of a Jay Cutler type except you are not hitting the heavy weights at the moment.

After years of not working out I'm soft all over but Escapist and my roommate still have an unusual amount highly dense muscle which is all genetics. Its a nice mix of highly dense muscle and softness (which is great for cuddling). When I see guys like Jay Cutler, who are in training mode, cuddling is the last thing on my mind.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 1, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> I have to say that after seeing you (Nick) dance, pose (bodybuilder style), and do a vid about not having sleep apnea...you register more with my muscle fetish than my fat fetish. You remind me of a Jay Cutler type except you are not hitting the heavy weights at the moment.
> 
> After years of not working out I'm soft all over but Escapist and my roommate still have an unusual amount highly dense muscle which is all genetics. Its a nice mix of highly dense muscle and softness (which is great for cuddling). When I see guys like Jay Cutler, who are in training mode, cuddling is the last thing on my mind.



hahaha, that dude looks fake!! that is ridiculous!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 1, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> hahaha, that dude looks fake!! that is ridiculous!!!



*SERIOUSLY.....he looks like some blown up KEN DOLL...I have never seen a bigger FREAKAZOID...*.


----------



## escapist (Dec 1, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> hahaha, that dude looks fake!! that is ridiculous!!!



See now you know why I always thought I wasn't that big. My old room-mate had 22" arms without working out....and when he did workout, well the results were crazy! He didn't even workout that hard, I watched his Bench go from 400-600 in just a few weeks no not 6-12, I'm talking 2-4. Some people just have the genetics for it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 1, 2011)

From time to time Conrad mentions that TV producers and the like contact him and ask for permission to either interview him or members of Dimensions. There clearly are people in the media observing this site but mainstream media sees us for the most part not as human beings but as freaks and so far I have yet to see any Drew show or Dr. Oz episode that has portrayed any fat person in a positive manner. It's all about ratings.

Nick, I honestly would like the best for you, and that goes for any of the rest of you too, but just be prepared for the risk that in exchange for questionable help, you will be paraded as a side-show act.

However, if you do that to yourself already, then you probably already know what you're going to do so best of luck to you.


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 1, 2011)

When she said "Jay Cutler," something else immediately came to my mind; which is why I had to click on that link to see how she would correlate that to this. Then I hear Evanescence, and I'm thinking maybe the two Jay Cutlers are not so different afterall...


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 1, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> I have to say that after seeing you (Nick) dance, pose (bodybuilder style), and do a vid about not having sleep apnea...you register more with my muscle fetish than my fat fetish. You remind me of a Jay Cutler type except you are not hitting the heavy weights at the moment.
> 
> After years of not working out I'm soft all over but Escapist and my roommate still have an unusual amount highly dense muscle which is all genetics. Its a nice mix of highly dense muscle and softness (which is great for cuddling). When I see guys like Jay Cutler, who are in training mode, cuddling is the last thing on my mind.



Opps...I guess you do have sleeping problems. Well I do know that Escapist is a lot happier with his sleeping thingy and a total grump without it. Now I'm trying to get my roommate to take a minute out of his schedule to do the sleep test as well.


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 1, 2011)

Jay Cutlers is a total beast but I really have a crush on Mike O'hearn. He was Topaz man for a while and gave Fabio a run for his money. I really took notice when he did American Gladiators ...twice. I really don't follow the Mr. Olympia's but he won that a couple of times as well. Plus, I can tell he is a cuddler and likes animals . Yumm


Nick are you up for the Mike O'hearn challenge..?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 1, 2011)

Jay Cutler is the man, he's always been one of my favorites, but Ronnie Coleman is just a beast. That man is ridiculous!!


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 1, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Jay Cutler is the man, he's always been one of my favorites, but Ronnie Coleman is just a beast. That man is ridiculous!!



I love Coleman's sense of humor.."Yeah buddy"


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 1, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> I love Coleman's sense of humor.."Yeah buddy"



"yeah buddy, LIGHT WEIGHT!!!"


----------



## escapist (Dec 1, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Jay Cutler is the man, he's always been one of my favorites, but Ronnie Coleman is just a beast. That man is ridiculous!!



I actually have to agree with that.


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 2, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> Jay Cutlers is a total beast but I really have a crush on Mike O'hearn. He was Topaz man for a while and gave Fabio a run for his money. I really took notice when he did American Gladiators ...twice. I really don't follow the Mr. Olympia's but he won that a couple of times as well. Plus, I can tell he is a cuddler and likes animals . Yumm
> 
> 
> Nick are you up for the Mike O'hearn challenge..?



Michael O'Hearn?

...never heard of him (......j/k!)


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 2, 2011)

vardon_grip said:


> Michael O'Hearn?
> 
> ...never heard of him (......j/k!)



haha..I'm staring to hard to think of a proper comment....annnnd I can't rep you yet


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Dec 10, 2011)

escapist said:


> I watched his Bench go from 400-600 in just a few weeks no not 6-12, I'm talking 2-4. Some people just have the genetics for it.



Not possible.


----------



## analikesyourface (Dec 10, 2011)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Not possible.




I'm pretty sure it's only possible to lift that much weight suddenly if in a dire situation. When I had a snowmobile on top of me, I got it off by using a benching motion, but I tore some tendons.


----------

